# Good idea???



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

I was think of putting one plecto in each of the baby tanks to help with cleaning tank and eating unused food. Think it's a good idea and has anybody tried it?


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

Also the baby P's are a quarter of an inch so I don't think I'd have to worry about the plecto getting eaten. Thoughts?


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

In my experience, the earlier the better. Now should be a great time. No guarantee that the pleco would live forever though.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

jeddy hao said:


> In my experience, the earlier the better. Now should be a great time. No guarantee that the pleco would live forever though.
> [snapback]1057014[/snapback]​



















No, dont do it, I tried some cory cats for the same thing and they ate alot of fry, even though they were free swimming.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> jeddy hao said:
> 
> 
> > In my experience, the earlier the better. Now should be a great time. No guarantee that the pleco would live forever though.
> ...


Odd, I've ALWAYS had pleco's in my tank and never lost a one. I have two in my piraya tank right now. One is smaller then the piraya's. P's are 2 to 3 inches and he's right around 2 inches but the other is a 6 incher. When I had 10 6+ reds I had the same pleco and they never touched them, even when I put them into a stage of famine. Maybe it varies from person to person??????


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Definately not in fry tank, not until a decent size atleast.

yours will be fine a t 1/4''.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Thats interesting you guys think plecos are o.k with 1/4 inch fry, all though I never tried plecos, 2" cory cats sure did a number on some fry of mine along time ago, wasnt piranha fry, probually oscar fry or jack dempsey fry.


----------

